# Connexion iMac-vidéoprojecteur sans fil



## st02035 (30 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Connaissez-vous un moyen de faire la liaison, sans fil, entre mon iMac et mon futur vidéoprojecteur? L'objectif est de regarder mes DVD (lu sur l'iMac) sur le vidéoprojecteur.

Des suggestions ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2007)

euh.... peut-&#234;tre via un AppleTV


----------



## st02035 (31 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> euh.... peut-&#234;tre via un AppleTV


 
Oui pour tous les m&#233;dias qui sont sur ma biblioth&#232;que iTunes. Mais si je veux faire passer la TV TNT qui passe par l'iMac, Apple TV ne peut rien pour moi.
Il me faudrait une liaison continue qui remplacerait le cable; une liaison avec un haut d&#233;bit (DVD, TV, etc.).

Mais peut-&#234;tre que je me trompe et que Apple TV peut le faire?


----------



## r e m y (31 Mai 2007)

st02035 a dit:


> Oui pour tous les médias qui sont sur ma bibliothèque iTunes. Mais si je veux faire passer la TV TNT qui passe par l'iMac, Apple TV ne peut rien pour moi.
> Il me faudrait une liaison continue qui remplacerait le cable; une liaison avec un haut débit (DVD, TV, etc.).
> 
> Mais peut-être que je me trompe et que Apple TV peut le faire?


Aujourd'hui l'AppleTV est "bridé" en ce sens qu'on ne peut diffuser que ce qui est géré par iTunes.

Mais j'imagine que des développeurs vont nous proposer des utilitaires étendant les possibilités (comme AirFoil par exemple qui permet de diffuser n'importe quelle source sonore viar AirTunes....), mais je n'en ai pas encore vu.


Quoiqu'il en soit, je ne vois pas de solutions techniques correspondant à ta demande


----------



## st02035 (31 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Aujourd'hui l'AppleTV est "bridé" en ce sens qu'on ne peut diffuser que ce qui est géré par iTunes.
> 
> Mais j'imagine que des développeurs vont nous proposer des utilitaires étendant les possibilités (comme AirFoil par exemple qui permet de diffuser n'importe quelle source sonore viar AirTunes....), mais je n'en ai pas encore vu.
> 
> ...


 

Merci quand même.


----------

